# bits and pieces



## thomastank (Feb 17, 2009)

hi all newbie and was wondering where to get all essentials for keeping new bimmer(jet black), in the connaught region delivered or pick up ,starting from scratch:lol:


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Online from the UK resellers - they deliver to the south.
detailer.ie is maybe another one closer to home, but won't have the Bilt Hamber products I recommend.


----------



## thomastank (Feb 17, 2009)

thanks, any recommendation on who to buy of ,looking at BH auto foam in clean and wash section for group buy, what do think of it ,would it be worth getting ,i have nothing yet so would like to order a bit of stuff of one dealer.
cheers


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Start off with a full BH kit - either direct for the free Autowash, or carnaubawaxshop.co.uk for it all and wash mitt, towels, etc.
Good cheap introduction to the game, and from there over time, you can expand your range of products, should you so desire.
Just spend plenty of time reading and absorbing all the info contained herein.
Any questions about certain things you read, post them in the same thread for continuity, etc.


----------

